# How do you get in the mood...



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

To SEW!!!!??? I have 3 quilts I need to finish, before I can start a 4th 2 were supposed to be Christmas presents. I'm excited about the 4th one but don't want to get farther behind on the 3. I'm just not in the mood to do any sewing :-( I have to get all 4 quilts done by the time the rustic swap rolls around. Sigh, try to help motivate me!
Heidi


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, you could be me....and be stumped on the first quilt block. Does that help?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When I retired, I had a lg pile to finish and I am happy to report I finished them in a yr. I made a list and started. When I completed each one, I gave myself a reward...it was Great! I watched fun movies while I sewed. I would sew a couple hrs each day.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When I'm slumping - I usually run up against a deadline for something and make myself do it - that kickstarts the energy for the rest. 
Right now, I'm dragging, but I think the bronchitis has had a lot to do with snitching my energy. I hope to shift into high again soon.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I've got just over 1/4 of 1 of the I Spy quilt quilted. Now I'm out of bobbin and need to get ready for work bleh :-(
Heidi


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

For me, when I'm in a slump, it helps if I just go in and do SOMETHING! Doesn't matter if it's throwing away trash, putting fabric away, reorganizing the stack of projects, or rewriting the To-Do list. If I actually just get in there and do something it gets me motivated for more.

Now, let me go in there and do _something _now!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Funny you should mention that. I'm in a state of denial right now - telling myself I'm NOT not in the mood.

I've been looking through articles and patterns and pulling up sites with galleries and tutorials. I'm trying to choose something that would be a quick, easy, gorgeous project. 

Well, first of all, I must press the hem of a round table cloth and top stitch it. It's already serged, so shouldn't take too long.

Next, a large floral block for a wall quilt. A 5-petal blossom (single piece) with 4 leaves and a contrast center. Will try to see how I can simplify machine applique and quilting. I just ran across the pattern a couple of days ago.

And then ...

Oh BTW, I keep seeing these challenges with people all doing the same project and trying to post a picture of their finished item by a certain time.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I get paid to sew so money is a pretty good motivator LOL. Seriously, I have to sew every day for others and there are times I really, really would rather not. I found that if I just get in there and at the machine and start, pretty soon I am into it and click along very well. Just get in there and get started.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been plugging along quilting one of the I Spy quilts. Haven't really enjoyed it, but I've been doing it anyway. I. Thought for sure I was gonna get it finished tonight. Then life happened, I found out my ex FIL's brother died today. He was a wonderful man and very special to my daughter. I managed to force myself to sew more though. I was determined to at least finish the quilting cause I didn't think I could manage the binding with a numb mind. 4.5 diagonal quilt lines left to do and I ran out of bobbin. Iquit!!!! I've decided I'm gonna finish this quilt, shelf the other 2 and start the one I've been itching to work on. Its cheery, Spring like fabric. I can so picture this quilt on someones front porch of a country cottage drapped oves white wicker furniture. I'll post a pic of the fabric!

Thanks for all the suggestions and listening to me ramble.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's the fabric









I'm planning on making a double 9 patch with it. The ginghams will be the. Mini 9 patch then the florals will be the 4.5" squares
Heidi


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I HAVE to make a black blouse with glittery stuff type of fabric. Can't find a pattern I like. Also have to make a long dressy dress. This Has to be done by the first week in April. Either that or I'll have to buy a dress.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya know, it's funny... 

I joined Pinterest about two weeks ago and have been sewing like crazy! lol I only sew maybe one project for every 20 that I pin, but it's more than I've sewn since Christmas projects were finished.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Which one of your projects is the most completed? Work on that one, get it completed then reward yourself by starting on a new project. Maybe you can decide to do so much on the new quilt, then to back and finish another project. Then work on the new project some more.

Or maybe you can just bag up the in-progess projects and go back to them some other time. 

You are NOT a bad person if you don't complete every project you start.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The I Spy was finished. Sat afternoon and gifted as a really late Christmas present!  the pretty spring fabric got washed and dried after work last night. I bought some a purple color, Laurel maybe, thread last night and threaded my machine. I'm ready and excited! I will finish the other 2 when this is done. I need to get another $50 so I can order from Connecting Threads. I wanted to try their thread for this quilt, but I didn't want to pay shipping or wait on it to get here! Hopefully tonight after work I can get a little ironing and cutting done! I'm so excited about this
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you found your energy to get back in there. I love those fabrics for your new quilt--they are all lovely, and will make an outstanding quilt. Can't wait to see that one done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - send me some of your newly found energy to kick start my slump, please.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

How is the project going? 

Right now I'm in a slump but yesterday I vacuumed my sewing room and fabric room! I actually feel refreshed when I walked into them now. I can feel the urge coming back!!!

Actually I have been pinning thangles to make a huge amount of half/square triangles for upcoming projects next year. That really gets old after awhile, but I know I'll be glad to have them when I'm done.

I'm impressed when people post photos. Thanks for the updates.


----------

